# so you want pics



## Trignog (Apr 28, 2005)

I was raised in the takedown world but my ambition has led me to pursue all aspects of arboriculture. I now work for a "full service tree care" company and I am not used to them fancy pruning tools. Or should I saw gained the proper respect for their sharpness. While maintenance pruning a red maple I was moving a pole saw from one lead to another (ya I know a good climber shouldn't't need a pole saw but foreman want things done quickly) hooked the saw on a branch and it fell off. I tried to catch it. Bad. It was sharp. I bled A LOT! Stupid reflexes. I felt the saw run through my hand and just felt warmth. Good the the tree was still budding out, kinda masked the blood.
I made my escape one handed as not to bloody up my gear, might freak out the squares ya know.

Pics aren't that impressive but since Monday and a few stitches the wound are a little better no pain. And I took a nap in the ER while on the clock. My foreman told me of the pole saw jugular story that freaked me out. I am gonna keep those things away from me and be more careful.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 28, 2005)

Hahaha.


----------



## Trignog (Apr 28, 2005)

Kep on workin, didn't skip a beat. Xcept when the foreman brought me to the clinic cause he's responsable. 
Talked bout knots with the doc.


----------



## Trignog (Apr 28, 2005)

There are more cuts down the palm of my hand. Cool!


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, did you catch it?

Luckly it didnt fall across your lifeline, leg, arm, or other important stuff.


----------



## darkstar (Apr 29, 2005)

man your skin sure looks pink for a tree climber where are the callus?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dunno 'bout him but my hands are always gloved.


----------



## Trignog (Apr 30, 2005)

No i did not catch it. It sawed through my hand like a good saw. 

And as far as my hands I dont know how cold it gets in Tn but in Ct You were gloves all winter because tree work doesn't stop when it's literally 2 degrees. So ya my hands are a little soft thats why I wasn't gloves, to toughen them up again.


----------



## Beast12 (Apr 30, 2005)

I am with MasterBlaster. People wonder why I ALWAYS wear gloves when climbing. That is a good example.  

-Matt


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 30, 2005)

Gloves make me stronger.


----------

